# What Would You Do



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Whose paying this trainer, you or your mom?


----------



## cef721 (Nov 24, 2016)

waresbear said:


> Whose paying this trainer, you or your mom?


I pay for my horse. My mom pays for hers most of the time.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Then I would go elsewhere, pretty obvious you and the trainer don't mesh. Also the trainer is not helping you meet your goals at all. Go where you are learning things and helping you achieve your goals.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I think you know the answer to your question already. Paying for professional services and not getting those services? Yes, examine your own behavior to see if you have a role in it, but if you are unhappy with your pro, go find someone you're happy with. As for your mom, she's a grown up and can make her own decisions.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds like he is not worth staying with! 

I agree with the others, move and go somewhere you are going to achieve your goals.


----------

